# Setting Wolverine jigs to sharpen tools



## randyrls (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone who has a Wolverine Jig can make it much more useful by attaching a self stick tape measure to the left side of the extender bar  Then when you sharpen your turning tool, mark the ruler measurement on the shaft of the tool with a sharpy.  You can now instantly reset the bar to the exact same measurement.  If the measurement changes, wipe off the sharpy with DNA.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the idea Randy.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 17, 2008)

Great tip. Thanks


----------



## jeff (Oct 17, 2008)

I have one and that's a great idea!


----------



## markgum (Oct 17, 2008)

neat.  I'm off to buy a sticky tape measure. Thanks.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 18, 2008)

I have pieces of wood cut to different lengths and use them as spacers. They're marked..1/2" skew....1" skew..etc. When I want to sharpen a particular tool I grab the corresponding stick, adjust the arm until the stick hits, remove the stick and sharpen away.
Takes all of five seconds.:wink:
I"ve been doing this for a couple years and haven't yet had to change the length of the sticks.


----------



## Dario (Oct 18, 2008)

For those who use the vari-grind attachment, other variables are angle and how far you extend the tool out from the jig.

For the later, a tip I found useful is to drill a hole on a piece of wood (preferably glued next to the grinder).  Diameter have to be slightly bigger than your gouge OD.  The depth should be the length you want it sticking out from the jig.  Everytime you want to sharpen;
- put the vari-grind jig on, 
- push the tip of the gouge in the hole, 
- slide the jig forward until you hit the face of the wood, 
- lock it,
- sharpen

Consistent length (and angle) every time.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 18, 2008)

Dario said:


> For those who use the vari-grind attachment, other variables are angle and how far you extend the tool out from the jig.
> 
> For the later, a tip I found useful is to drill a hole on a piece of wood (preferably glued next to the grinder).  Diameter have to be slightly bigger than your gouge OD.  The depth should be the length you want it sticking out from the jig.  Everytime you want to sharpen;
> - put the vari-grind jig on,
> ...




Dario;   That is an excellent idea!   I attached a small block to the grinder base.  It is always ready to go.


----------

